# Natural Protector



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

The other week I was feeding my chickens, and my goat wanted some of the food. He already ate, so I didn't give him any. He got mad at me and started butting me in the leg, and my GSD, Guinness(who is only 2 months old), shot up growling and started attacking him. Even though the goat is about 4 times bigger than him, he still protected me. I was so proud of him, even though I had to protect him a little bit later on from the goat.


----------



## shikari23 (Mar 4, 2008)

Good boy, Guinness! I hope he got a little extra love and some treats for that.


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

He sure did.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

sorry but a two month old is not capable of protecting you. two month old puppies are just babies. what you saw was a reaction from fear. he was afraid of the goat. in a safe way, where the goat cannot get to him, expose him to the goat in a positive way, reinforcing with treats, so that he is not so scary.


----------



## Black N Tan (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually, he was raised around the goat, he plays with the goat all the time. That was the first and only sign of aggression he has ever shown to the goat, and that was when it butted me. If anything, he has no fear of the goat, the dog loves to sleep with him sometimes.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

still, a two month old has no capacity to protect. this is like saying your baby protected you, as a two month old puppy is a BABY! it is good that you socialized him so well to the goat, however, still it was fear he acted out of. a two month old baby does not "protect."


----------

